# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Velena (Puissance 4)

## Roland Chastain

Bonjour !

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Velena (Moteur de Puissance 4 et interface graphique)



La partie la plus intressante du projet est en C : il s'agit d'un moteur de Puissance 4, dont l'auteur est M. Giuliano Bertoletti. J'ai lgrement modifi le code pour en faire une bibliothque dynamique,  la place de l'application console originale. La bibliothque a t compile avec MinGW-GCC 4.8.1.

L'interface graphique est un projet Delphi XE2.

La particularit de Velena est qu'il joue parfaitement, c'est--dire que s'il joue le premier il gagne toujours. Et si c'est vous qui jouez le premier, vous ne pouvez pas le battre,  moins de jouer parfaitement. Attention, par dfaut c'est le niveau de jeu "normal" qui est slectionn. Pour que Velena joue parfaitement, il faut choisir le niveau "fort".

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

a me rappelle la page d'un ancien collgue...page qui n'existe plus que dans les archives du web  ::): 

il avait fait en Turbo Pascal une srie de jeu de rflexion sur le principe du minimax

http://web.archive.org/web/200706300...eux/pascal.htm

----------


## Roland Chastain

Merci pour le lien ! J'ai pu rcuprer le Puissance 4 et deux autres jeux.

----------

